

HTML5 Boilerplate - A rock-solid default template for HTML5 - paulirish
http://html5boilerplate.com/#v1

======
paulirish
The project went 1.0 today. Highlights:

* A custom builder to customize your download

* An Ant Build Script that handles all the optimization to make YSlow and PageSpeed happy.

* Rich documentation: <http://html5boilerplate.com/docs>

* Lots of videos (2 new) on Getting Started and familiarizing with the Build Script

* Default webserver configurations optimized for perf for: Apache, Nginx, Lighttpd, Google App Engine, IIS, NodeJS

* Many small tweaks (read the source comments and full changelog)

* A humans.txt

* All that and we even reduced the overall published size of the boilerplate.

~~~
davnola
Major thanks for html5boilerplate, for Modernizr, and especially for
maintaining this page:
[https://github.com/Modernizr/Modernizr/wiki/HTML5-Cross-
brow...](https://github.com/Modernizr/Modernizr/wiki/HTML5-Cross-browser-
Polyfills) !

~~~
paulirish
:) It deserves a better home, for sure. That'll come soon.

------
weehuy
One of the best things about this (and other irish & co. projects)are the
explanations and docs. This team always makes reading and understanding what's
going on behind the scenes entertaining. It's immensely valuable to a relative
newbie like myself.

------
listrophy
For the Rails community, there's a compass framework for html5boilerplate:
<https://github.com/sporkd/compass-html5-boilerplate>

It's not up to the v1.0 release, but it'll get you most of the way there.

~~~
paulirish
It's up to date as of 3 weeks ago, so it's definitely reliable.

------
tonyjcamp
The build script is an awesome addition to an already great tool. Keep up the
great work.

~~~
nkassis
Yeah, that's a great addition, I'll have to start using it. I'm manually
replacing the script tags in my code between deployment because I want to keep
all the files separate for debugging and then minify after. It's a pain.

------
twir
This looks neat, but being a DIY kind of dude, I'm not sure what this is for.
I'm probably missing something--I think I know "what" it is, just not "why".
Can anyone give me a brief rundown?

~~~
nimbupani
All of us involved in the project are pretty much "DIY" kind-of people :)

What we hope people do is to read through the source to see why we made the
choices for defaults and pick and choose what they like and keep using them.

There are lots of defaults that were eye-opening to me that were suggested by
the scores of contributors to the project.

~~~
twir
Interesting. So if I understand correctly, the goal is largely to promote
guidelines that improve compatibility and performance?

~~~
nimbupani
That is a goal yes, but these are the defaults that work for us, and we hope
they work for everyone else (and we do look for suggestions to improve these),
but if it does not work for you, we actively advocate choosing the defaults
that do.

The reasons for each of the choices we made is all within the comments of the
source file, so it is easier to choose what to keep and what to change.

~~~
twir
Great! Thanks for the info.

------
axelav
I've been using & following the development of this boilerplate since its
release & have only continued to be impressed. Thanks for making such a
helpful & useful tool.

------
nvictor
went to the website. got confused by the design. came back to yn to see what's
other people like me are saying. they say the like it. going back to get
second opinion...

------
sbierwagen
I see it uses <head> and <body>, which, in fact, are not required. Pages
without them pass W3C validation without warnings.

~~~
paulirish
From a validation perspective you're totally right.

But browsers are supposed to create HEAD and BODY elements if your markup
doesn't include them. However some do not:
[http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2010/05/12/autohead-my-
firs...](http://www.stevesouders.com/blog/2010/05/12/autohead-my-first-
browserscope-user-test/)

This means everyone's code that does
`document.getElementsByTagName('head')[0]` will fail in some cases. Because
that is rather risky, we decided to retain these optional elements..

The closing tags for </body> and </html> however...

------
ericdoolan
A very cool starting point for anything going into a web browser. Thank you.

